# bbq Engineer - pecan recipe



## jsanders (Dec 23, 2009)

Man I'm sorry I didn't get back to you re: recipe for smoked pecans.  I don't have amounts but this is one of my faves. It depends on the mood.

1# pecan
Brown sugar
Kosher salt
Black pepper
Cayene pepper
Butter

I use a lot of red pepper on these. It's a great sweet hot.

Another thing I like to use is soy or worcester sauce. And crystal hot sauce. The vinegar is a great offset to the brown sugar.  Come to think of it, I think the crystal is my fave.

I'm trying to keep the smoker around 225 or 240. Just keep an eye on them, I've seen where these guys keep their almonds on the smoke for 2 hrs but pecans can't go that long I don't think.


I am getting ready to put some on the MES rat now!!!!!


----------

